# Taking communion at Lutheran church?



## Douglas P. (May 10, 2015)

My in-laws own a cottage in northern Michigan that we often visit for the weekend. We have visited a handful of churches in the area and have decided on a Lutheran church (LCMS) that is just down the street from the cottage.

Today, after the service the Pastor told us we are welcome to take communion with them.

Knowing the differences between the way Reformed/Presbyterians and Lutherans view communion, Would you take communion at a Lutheran church?

Edit: Feel free to elaborate as well.


----------



## kodos (May 10, 2015)

No.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (May 10, 2015)

No


----------



## MW (May 10, 2015)

Douglas Padgett said:


> Knowing the differences between the way Reformed/Presbyterians and Lutherans view communion, Would you take communion at a Lutheran church?



If I do not belong to that communion, why would I partake of their communion?

It is true, communion belongs to all the saints, but it belongs to the saints in communion with each other. If I do not confess the same things as they do, if I do not submit to their form of government and come under their oversight, if I am not subject to their processes of discipline, if I cannot conscientiously and comfortably join with them in worship, partaking of communion would be nothing more than an act of social politeness.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2015)

If you can get over to us again, be sure you are welcome. BTW, we will be having (quarterly) communion next Sunday evening.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 10, 2015)

Given your convictions, I would not think it appropriate for you to receive communion in a LCMS church.

The LCMS practices closed communion. While pastors are granted "pastoral discretion" to make exceptions, the differences between Reformed and Lutheran views of the Lord's Table are significant enough to make such a move inappropriate at best (in my opinion). While both Luther and Calvin believed in some form of real presence in the Lord's Supper, Calvin's position was one of a spiritual presence in contrast to Luther's belief in real bodily presence.

The LCMS formed in 1847 as a result of 700 German Lutherans leaving Saxony in 1838-1839, in large part due to the Prussian Union of 1817 which merged the Lutherans and the Reformed. C.F.W. Walther and his fellow confessional Lutherans would rather leave their homes and risk death moving to America rather than to receive communion with Reformed Christians. Even today LCMS pastors pledge that they will not practice "syncretism" (i.e., joint worship with other religions) or "unionism" (i.e., joint worship with other Christians who do not subscribe to the same confessions). A couple of years ago a LCMS pastor who gave a benediction at the Sandy Hook community memorial service was roundly criticized, creating quite a kerfuffle. A large percentage of vocal persons called for his discipline for the breach. He ended up apologizing, quieting the controversy for the moment. 

Under the circumstances you describe, I heartily endorse the words of Pastor Winzer:



> It is true, communion belongs to all the saints, but it belongs to the saints in communion with each other. If I do not confess the same things as they do, if I do not submit to their form of government and come under their oversight, if I am not subject to their processes of discipline, if I cannot conscientiously and comfortably join with them in worship, partaking of communion would be nothing more than an act of social politeness.



My wife finds this policy grievous and laments any divisions in the Body of Christ. However, the reasons given by Pastor Winzer are sound and reasonable. I do not know why the LCMS pastor felt free to invite you to the table. However, even admitting that his polity grants him the right to make exceptions, he would fall under severe criticism by many of his fellow pastors if it became known. In fairness, the missional pastors would probably think his move was "cool."

BTW, current LCMS demographics are as follows: approximately 20% self-identify as "missional" and are largely indistinguishable from broad evangelical Christians; 20% self-identify as "confessional" and strictly adhere to the Lutheran confessions; and 60% are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Douglas P. (May 10, 2015)

Contra_Mundum said:


> If you can get over to us again, be sure you are welcome. BTW, we will be having (quarterly) communion next Sunday evening.



Rev. Buchanan, my in-laws are Mecosta, MI a long ways away from your church. When we visit the Shanty Creek area we are normally with my parents and we would only go to Chain O Lakes


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2015)

I refrain from taking the sacrament when visiting a Lutheran church out of respect for them.


----------



## Andres (May 11, 2015)

No. And as an aside, I would also not "often" absent myself from worship at my home church, especially in lieu of worship at a church where you acknowledge there are enough theological differences to make you question partaking of the Lord's Supper.


----------



## Elizabeth (May 11, 2015)

Very surprised the LCMS pastor would allow this....wouldn't happen in our church. And shouldn't, in my opinion. I suppose in vacation spots maybe there is some laxity in these things? :/


----------



## Herald (May 12, 2015)

As an ex-Roman Catholic, Lutheran communion is too "physical" for my liking. I would not partake for conscience sake.


----------

